#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Медитация в филармонии :)

## Ануруддха

Не смотря на странное, с точки зрения классической буддийской медитации, сочетание но  вполне себе возможное. Соединение классической музыки, звуков органа и некоторого уровня саматхи дает эффект проникновения, проверено неоднократно. Удачной медитации  :Wink:

----------

Aion (28.05.2019), Ersh (20.06.2019), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.06.2019), Ассаджи (01.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2019), Гошка (21.08.2019), Тимур Бутовский (13.06.2019), Фил (28.05.2019), Шавырин (29.05.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

Странно. Аджан Сумедхо в книге "Учения безмолвного ума" писал, что музыка увлекает нас за собой и мы теряем осознанность. Если это не религиозное пение монахов в буддийском монастыре.
Там описывался случай, когда он потерял осознанность во время медитации, увлекшись музыкой, слышимой из деревни.

Часто теряется осознанность, например, даже если в электричке рядом с вами кто-то говорит по телефону долго или два человека общаются. Медитация, которая должна идти непрерывно весь рабочий день, часто разрывается на такие моменты. Особенно в городе.

Во время фуги Баха, особенно если мощный орган и хорошая акустика, очень тяжело не "улететь" в иллюзорный мир. ИМХО. Наверное, очень тяжело оставаться осознанным при таких раздражающих внешних факторах.

----------


## Мансур

в монастыре Суан-Мок рассказывали, что Аджан Будадаса никогда в жизни не слышал музыки, так как мать с детства готовила его к монашеству. Дескать, музыка возбуждает чувства, а чувства колеблют разум.

----------

Денис Ч (30.05.2019), Дондог (23.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> в монастыре Суан-Мок рассказывали, что Аджан Будадаса никогда в жизни не слышал музыки, так как мать с детства готовила его к монашеству. Дескать, музыка возбуждает чувства, а чувства колеблют разум.


Я часто слушаю классическую музыку, и ничего она не возбуждает.

----------

Фил (02.06.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

По-моему возвышенные чувства это прекрасно. Иногда отвлечься на них очень продуктивно. Я не думаю что человек будет в норме, если будет 100% времени проводить в осознанной медитации. Я вообще сомневаюсь, что мозг может адекватно работать если не давать ему встряску.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я часто слушаю классическую музыку, и ничего она не возбуждает.


Как вы замечательно это опровергаете следующим же постом:




> По-моему возвышенные чувства это прекрасно. Иногда отвлечься на них очень продуктивно. Я не думаю что человек будет в норме, если будет 100% времени проводить в осознанной медитации. Я вообще сомневаюсь, что мозг может адекватно работать если не давать ему встряску.


Тут как минимум написано, что:
1) Классическая музыка возбуждает возвышенные чувства
2) Ввозвышенные чувства вызывают привязанность («классическая музыка это прекрасно, я не думаю, что человек будет в норме, если время от времени не будет слушать классическую музыку»).

----------


## Игорь Ю

Да ничего подобного. Когда слушаешь музыку, хорошую, организующую сознание, ты не возбуждаешься в прямом смысле. Не станешь же ты партитуры вожделеть. Привязанность вообще к чему? Ко звуку, который висит в воздухе? Эффект не является пагубным вообще, это в принципе обычный эффект от любых внешних проявлений.

----------


## Юй Кан

Странный спор, если вспомнить, что -- насколько знаю -- правильные практики успокоения ума и прозрения не предполагают созерцания изменчивых (особенно многообразно изменчивых) внешних объектов или процессов.

А так -- да: "Хорошо в погожий летний вечер даже и сыграть на скрипке с оркестром!" : )

----------

Vega (02.06.2019), Игорь Ю (02.06.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да ничего подобного. Когда слушаешь музыку, хорошую, организующую сознание, ты не возбуждаешься в прямом смысле. Не станешь же ты партитуры вожделеть. Привязанность вообще к чему? Ко звуку, который висит в воздухе? Эффект не является пагубным вообще, это в принципе обычный эффект от любых внешних проявлений.


В эмоциональном смысле — именно возбуждаешься, потому что возникают эмоции. Вожделеешь в этом случае не партитуры и не звук, а ощущение «возвышенности» и «организации сознания», которые он вызывает. Обычный эффект от внешних проявлений — это возникающие мыслеобразы. А вот дальнейшее пагубное воздействие — это привязанность или отвращение к этим образам, и дальше по цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.

----------

Alex (02.06.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Да нет тут ничего пагубного. Вы же не заболеете от музыки. Философию не приплетайте пожалуйста. Я вообще такие пассажи воспринимаю как *наезд на искусство*, это мне кажется не столько аморальным, сколько каким-то нелепым и лишенным здравого смысла. вряд ли если в каком тексте написано. что чувства - это есть плохо, то стоит принимать это как мировоззрение. в буддистких текстах много всего понапихано странного и экзотичного, чего я никогда не приму, довольствуясь лишь вещами, польза от которых не вызывает сомнений.

----------

Шварц (03.06.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Особенно если учесть, что опорой и "питанием" ума в рупа дхьянах является именно сукха ведана. Там из рупа отсутствует лишь грубые вкус пищи  и запах , а также отсутствуют уродства, грязь, дисгармония и потребительство, а наоборот какраз присутствуют прекрасные формы в том числе и звука и  какраз сукха ведана на их основе.
О чём и в буддийский текстах написано.
И это аж в рупа дхьянах, что уж говорить в общем о созерцании(медитации).

Что за духовность такая, какого уровня левела? что даже это уже мешает ))

----------

Игорь Ю (21.06.2019), Тимур Бутовский (13.06.2019), Шварц (03.06.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я вообще такие пассажи воспринимаю как *наезд на искусство*, это мне кажется не столько аморальным, сколько каким-то нелепым и лишенным здравого смысла.


Ну, это ваша личная привязанность к искусству и ваши личные эмоции, которые эта привязанность вызывает.
Можете принимать или не принимать, что хотите, дело ваше, но это никак не влияет на факт того, что музыка вызывает привязанность и всё остальное по цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.

----------


## Юй Кан

О джханах и суккха-ведане.

Благословенный сказал:

– Так что такое, монахи, пятеричная благородная правильная собранность ума?

При этом, о монахи, монах, – *уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (кама), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (акусала дхамма), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (пити) и счастье (сукха), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (витакка) и изучением (вичара)*.

Он пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, *рожденными уединением*.

Точно так же как мойщик или ученик мойщика бросает моющий порошок в медный таз и замешивает его, много раз сбрызгивая водой, так что этот шарик моющего порошка, – пропитанный, насквозь насыщенный, наполненный влагой внутри и снаружи, – все же не капает; так и монах пропитывает ... само это тело восторгом и счастьем, *рожденными уединением*.

Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Это первый вид развития пятеричной благородной правильной собранности ума.

Далее, с остановкой рассуждения и изучения, он входит и остается во второй джхане: восторг и счастье, рожденные собранностью ума (самадхи-джам), объединение сознания (четасо экодибхавам), свободным от рассуждения и изучения, внутренняя уверенность (аджджхаттам-сампасаданам).

Он пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными собранностью ума. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными собранностью ума.
Далее -- см. по тексту сутты.

----------


## Vega

> Странный спор, если вспомнить, что -- насколько знаю -- правильные практики успокоения ума и прозрения не предполагают созерцания изменчивых (особенно многообразно изменчивых) внешних объектов или процессов.
> 
> А так -- да: "Хорошо в погожий летний вечер даже и сыграть на скрипке с оркестром!" : )


И даже от прослушивания из BWV?

----------


## Юй Кан

> И даже от прослушивания из BWV?


Зачем теребить Баха? : )
Прослушивайте уж сразу: "4′33″" Кейджа!

----------

Кокотик (02.06.2019)

----------


## Vega

> Зачем *теребить Баха?* : )
> Прослушивайте уж сразу: "4′33″" Кейджа!


Бах не поддаётся этому процессу... Это совершенно другой уровень.

----------

Фил (02.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

При випашьяне не все ли равно какие изменения вокруг?
А если вокруг только 5 голосов фуги в мелодических и гармонических движениях то ум успокоить проще, чем если это сосед с перфоратором.

----------

Ануруддха (03.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

Музыка то, я думаю, имелась в виду развлекательная, под которую пляшут и бухают. Народная. А Баха бы Будда разрешил  :Smilie:

----------

Игорь Ю (03.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бах не поддаётся этому процессу... Это совершенно другой уровень.


Почему решили, что поверю про уровень и не поддаётся? : )
Когда-то нравились The Swingle Singers. И до сих пор люблю баховы сонаты для флейты и клавесина... 
И что теперь? Бросать фсё и напитываться Бахом вместо в меру чистого (бывает, что вторгается либо звонкий пёсик сверху, либо сваебойка за окном, либо гроза...) анапанасати? : ) Зачем?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А, что только дыхание в нос может быть обьектом  при практике шаматхи ?

----------


## Фил

> Почему решили, что поверю про уровень и не поддаётся? : )
> Когда-то нравились The Swingle Singers. И до сих пор люблю баховы сонаты для флейты и клавесина... 
> И что теперь? Бросать фсё и напитываться Бахом вместо в меру чистого (бывает, что вторгается либо звонкий пёсик сверху, либо сваебойка за окном, либо гроза...) анапанасати? : ) Зачем?


Чтоб в старости деменция не настигла  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чтоб в старости деменция не настигла


Нешто кого-то деменция настигла из-за практик анапанасти? : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нешто кого-то деменция настигла из-за практик анапанасти? : ))


Причём практики анапанасати ?
Как будто кто предлагает анапанасати в филармонии практиковать.

В буддизме есть много разных других методов сати\смрити, бхаваны, шаматхи и випашьяны.
В том числе и те, что непосредственно к дхьянам ведут, а через анапана надо ещё ментальный образ создать, а не только сидеть дышать в нос.

----------


## Фил

На самом деле, если музыка вообще не заходит - так конечно не надо. А если нравится, если все понятно - то это не вредно.
Я например, не могу слушать только аффектированную музыку, типа педофильских фантазий Бриттена или клоунских антисемитских опер Вагнера, галантерейную попсу (которая не зависит от уровня перегрузки гитары, типа Аэросмит) и откровенный дебилизм (даже пример не приведу ибо лишняя информация)  :Smilie:

----------

Vega (02.06.2019), Игорь Ю (03.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Нешто кого-то деменция настигла из-за практик анапанасти? : ))


Нет нет. Я имел в виду как зарядку для мозгов.
Как шахматы.
Но я в шахматы играть не умею.
А преферанс и Баха - пожалуйста!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет нет. Я имел в виду как зарядку для мозгов.
> Как шахматы.
> Но я в шахматы играть не умею.
> А преферанс и Баха - пожалуйста!


И не надейтесь, и не уговаривайте: у мну есть давнее лекарственное занятие -- переводы.
Но занимаюсь ими не от деменции. : )

----------

Фил (02.06.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кстати раз зашла речь о анапанасати , хоть и не ясно  причём это к стартовому топику.

Бхаданта Буддхагхоша( Буддхагхоса) перечисляет минимум сорок обьектов медитации, которым учил Будда и наставления по которым зафиксированы с Сутрах (Суттах).
Среди них и анапана, практика анапанасати. Причём отмечается, что ощутимую пользу практика анапанасати может принести лишь тому кто уже коснулся Нирваны (Ниббаны) тоесть Арья Шротапанне (Сотапанне) и далее.

Для остальных же анапанасати может быть использована, лишь для успокоения и подготовки ума к другим практикам созерцания.

(А например тем же Четырём Брахмавихарам (практика традиционно называется: метта бхавана), непосредственно ведущим к соответствующим дхьянам(джханам) Будда учил даже не-буддистов Калам. Так метта бхавана и памятование о непостоянстве традиционно считаются практиками приносящим ощутимую пользу всем и подходящим для всех, а не только Арьям как если чисто практиковать анапанасати не в качестве предварительной подготовки к другим созерцаниям)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ну, это ваша личная привязанность к искусству и ваши личные эмоции, которые эта привязанность вызывает.
> Можете принимать или не принимать, что хотите, дело ваше, но это никак не влияет на факт того, что музыка вызывает привязанность и всё остальное по цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.


У меня нет привязанности. Я не называю это привязанностью. Это просто легкое и полезное увлечение. Всех благ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2019), Шварц (03.06.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> У меня нет привязанности. Я не называю это привязанностью. Это просто легкое и полезное увлечение. Всех благ.


Сосед по даче у меня есть. строитель профессиональный. полез он как-то в интернет, по некоему вопросу, почитал. и волосы дыбом встали. оттого, что некоторые советуют (т.к. так делать просто нельзя), причем настолько яро аргументируя, что со стороны неискушенному человеку покажется, что архи-спец говорит. 

зы. например, Микеланджело, рисовавший свои картины, настолько несравним по уровню духовного развития и эволюции, с "рядовым" буддистом, примитивно начитывающим мантры и делающим подношения, что.. короче, каждый в итоге жизни останется со своим, один с великими произведениями (и этим уровнем), другой - с печенькой для подношения. (и это не мои слова, а уважаемого ламы).
Приравнивать совершенные (высокого уровня) творения, произведения, красоту к зацепленности и самсаре (воюя в ней и с ними) - ... ну может конечно кому то это надо на данный момент. но понимание, имхо, хромает своей буквальностью (или (не)различением актуальности, как будто гораздо более грубых клеш уже не осталось).

зы2.
или вспомним образ чистых земель, или признаки и достоинства будд, или то возвышенное, чистое, легкое, светлое и свежее состояние, возникающее на учениях ринпоче - с этим тоже надо убирать "привязанность"? гнобить эти "самсарные" чувства?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> зы. например, Микеланджело, рисовавший свои картины, настолько несравним по уровню духовного развития и эволюции, с "рядовым" буддистом, примитивно начитывающим мантры и делающим подношения, что.. короче, каждый в итоге жизни останется со своим, один с великими произведениями (и этим уровнем), другой - с печенькой для подношения. (и это не мои слова, а уважаемого ламы).


А крокодил более длинный, чем зелёный, ага.

Не следует сравнивать несравнимое. Для буддиста не важно никакое «духовное развитие и эволюция», важно лишь насколько человек очистил ум и приблизился к состоянию будды. Мастерство Микеланджело и Баха в создании произведений искусства вообще никакого отношения не имеет к состоянию их ума (о котором мы, по-честному сказать ничего не знаем) с точки зрения близости к состоянию будды. Можно по косвенным признакам догадываться, что оно было очень далёким, потому что если бы от композитора до будды было б рукой подать, Будда переродился бы в последний раз не Сиддхартхой Гаутамой, а Рави Шанкаром, и никакого запрета на музыку для монахов бы не было и в помине.

И я ничуть не умаляю величия искусства, я сам очень плохой буддист и очень люблю разное небуддийское искусство, в том числе Арво Пярта с Рахманиновым, музыка которых вызывает очень сильные эмоции, и можно нехило залипнуть так, что будет похоже внешне на шаматху, хотя никакая это не шаматха, ясно и ежу.

Но просто если последователи Тхеравады с Палийским Каноном в руках, открытым на сутте, где Будда запретил монахам музыку, начинают рассуждать, что мол, нет, Будда запретил плохую, неправильную музыку, а правильного хорошего Баха очень даже разрешил бы, если бы мог, это само по себе лицемерие и неблагая речь.

----------

Alex (03.06.2019), Алик (03.06.2019), Дондог (23.07.2019), Мансур (03.06.2019), Юй Кан (03.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

Классической музыке всего около 300 лет.
Я бы все таки выяснил, что именно имеется в виду под термином "музыка" в тексте написанном за 2000+ лет до этого. Явно не тоже самое, однозначно.

Задирали все таки видимо не на Арво Пярта, а на сиськи танцовщиц  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Классической музыке всего около 300 лет.


Фил, что-ж Вы так привязаны к числу "300" ?

Может тут (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Священный_отряд_из_Фив) собака порылась ?




*** Шутка (может быть)

----------

Дондог (23.07.2019), Фил (03.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

А при Фермопилах было нифига не 300, там ещё 900 слуг и оруженосцев было  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2019), Шавырин (03.06.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но просто если последователи Тхеравады с Палийским Каноном в руках, открытым на сутте, где Будда запретил монахам музыку, начинают рассуждать, что мол, нет, Будда запретил плохую, неправильную музыку, а правильного хорошего Баха очень даже разрешил бы, если бы мог, это само по себе лицемерие и неблагая речь.


Если последователи Канона видят лишь запрет бхикшу, но не видят причин побудивших Будду ввести это не главное правило, так как не знают ситуации приведшей к возникновению этого правила, а всеправила Виная введены чисто ситуацинно
Если последователи ПК даже научились коверкать живую речь, не имея понимания принципов фонетической записи речи, системой письма особо чувствительной к этому и не имеющей собственного шрифта\скрипта алфавита
Если .... 
Это всё ещё не делает это буддизмом, Дхармой которой учил Будда.
Это всё даже не делает это  буддизмом линий Тхеравады.

Есть даже рекомендации мирянам "не слушать музыку", точнее не залипать на таком пристрастии, так как это приводит к потере добра и богатства уже нажитого или полученного в наследство и закрывает каналы к приобретению нового. Но видят ли именно этот смысл последователи ПК и выпадения "р", или мнят под  этой рекомендацией нечто иное.



Зачем человеку встретившему одну из линий передач чистого Учения Будд, зачем человеку соприкоснувшемуся с остатками буддийской культуры, науки и цивилизации, зачем это всё поддерживать ?

Ради того, чтоб Дхарма распространилась в другой культуре ? Так в этой культуре уже есть своя духовность 100500 уровня святости, с кучей жёсткий моряльно этических запретов прошитый в глубинах её души, такой святости и моряльной духовности - что буддизму и не снилось. С таким уровнем напыщенности и самомнения учёных и популяризаторов их молодой науки (в том числе и своих представлений о Учении Будды(меняющихся от того куда подует ветер из кресла очередного столпа буддологии, быстрее чем погода в майе)) .... , что и самым авторитетным Гуру, Ваджра Ачарйам и Маха Пандитам - не снилось.

Зачем всё это поддерживать ?

Зачем поддерживать упадок Дхармы и закат буддийской культуры, науки и цивилизации ?

----------


## Шавырин

По-пробуйте по-медитировать на это ...

----------

Фил (03.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

До эпохи звукозаписи и тиражирования "слушать музыку" означало идти куда то, где соберётся толпа и будет что то типА народных гуляний.

Т.е. человек с телефоном и таблетками в ушах явно как то не так "слушает музыку".

----------

Алик (03.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Зачем всё это поддерживать ?
> 
> Зачем поддерживать упадок Дхармы и закат буддийской культуры, науки и цивилизации ?


Я лично считаю, что в нашу эпоху отстоя поддерживать нужно только Дзогчен и Махамудру, а всё остальное незачем, но не буду разжигать  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (03.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я лично считаю, что в нашу эпоху отстоя поддерживать нужно только Дзогчен и Махамудру, а всё остальное незачем, но не буду разжигать


... Абхидхарму и Випашйану,  Дзен\Чань, базовые практики "осознанности" и методов бхаван ....
Люди разные и есть разные сущностные методы** работы с умом, не обусловленные мировоззренческими схемами ; ) 


да и Саутрантику, хотя бы* на уровне осмысления как исследуемого мировоззрения, раз Сутры дошли до наших и их исследуют
(*хотя бы, но есть и другие причины)

(п.с. ** и во всех таких методах обязательным условием является - наличие квалифицированного наставника и следование его рекомендациям)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кстати раз зашла речь о анапанасати , хоть и не ясно  причём это к стартовому топику.
> 
> Бхаданта Буддхагхоша( Буддхагхоса) перечисляет минимум сорок обьектов медитации, которым учил Будда и наставления по которым зафиксированы с Сутрах (Суттах).
> Среди них и анапана, практика анапанасати. Причём отмечается, что ощутимую пользу практика анапанасати может принести лишь тому кто уже коснулся Нирваны (Ниббаны) тоесть Арья Шротапанне (Сотапанне) и далее.
> 
> Для остальных же анапанасати может быть использована, лишь для успокоения и подготовки ума к другим практикам созерцания.


Это неправда, такого досточтимый Буддхагхоса не говорит.




> (А например тем же Четырём Брахмавихарам (практика традиционно называется: метта бхавана), непосредственно ведущим к соответствующим дхьянам(джханам) Будда учил даже не-буддистов Калам. Так метта бхавана и памятование о непостоянстве традиционно считаются практиками приносящим ощутимую пользу всем и подходящим для всех, а не только Арьям как если чисто практиковать анапанасати не в качестве предварительной подготовки к другим созерцаниям)


И тут вы перепутали насчет "Кал".

----------

Юй Кан (03.06.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Сосед по даче у меня есть. строитель профессиональный. полез он как-то в интернет, по некоему вопросу, почитал. и волосы дыбом встали. оттого, что некоторые советуют (т.к. так делать просто нельзя), причем настолько яро аргументируя, что со стороны неискушенному человеку покажется, что архи-спец говорит.


Насчет пачкования комнатных Рембо на форумах, в том числе на этом, я полностью согласен. Сюда еще конформизм такой примитивный можно прибавить, мол мы все начнем обсуждать ВНЕЗАПНО продолжительность жизни лам и выводить из этого придуманные бессмысленные теории. У меня активность в сети минимальна, кроме этого сайта, куда захожу редко почти нигде не бываю, даже ю тьюб не смотрю. В нете мне как-то посоветовали. Проснулся утром и обнаружил пробку в ухе, боль, ничего почти не слышу, перепугался, думаю, сколько геморроя, сейчас к врачам идти, стал смотреть в нете - как пробку убрать из уха. Советы абсолютно неверные, промойте мол перекисью водорода, хорошо я этого не сделал, потому что когда я все ж пришел в поликлинику, врач сказал, что максимум растительным маслом нужно размягчить, потом через три дня вернуться и промыть. А от всяких перекисей можно вообще обжечь барабанную перепонку вплоть до потери слуха. Я тут еще похожую тему видел, мол профессия актера греховна по буддизму, где тамошние пейсатели пытались перепрыгнуть друг друга обсуждая, что среди буддистских учителей актеров никогда не было. Ну как по мне бред, так как совершенно не выдерживает испытания в реальном мире.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> По-пробуйте по-медитировать на это ...


мне кажется, лучше на что-то типа этого -

----------


## Шварц

> потому что если бы от композитора до будды было б рукой подать, Будда переродился бы в последний раз не Сиддхартхой Гаутамой, а Рави Шанкаром,


 :Facepalm: 
продолжать видимо не стоит, ибо в то то и дело, что:



> А крокодил более длинный, чем зелёный, ага.


Успехов (и флаг в руки) в уничижении "самсары". 
Почему-то образ человека возникает, смотрящего на все через микроскоп. так не увидишь целого. "лицом к лицу лица не рассмотреть" (с).

Увидеть то, что в тебе откликнулось, понравилась музыка, эту микрожажду - ну и? это какое-то особое достижение? таких "зацепок" сотни и тысячи, они прекрасно отслеживаются. да, они есть. у всех практически. давайте тогда теперь есть совершенно пресную еду, а то ж ведь, не дай бог, она ж ведь и вкусная еще может быть и попасться.

Хотя (повторюсь), кому-то наверно нужно воспитывать отвращение к самсаре, и наставления соответствующие давались людям с определенными склонностями, имхо.
Но записывать в отвергаемое и презренное все, красоту как категорию, мудрость и величие умов, "создавших" эту (относительную) реальность.. 

Например, астрология - являет и основывается на ПСС, в частности. хотя здесь наверно тоже не проканает. А лунным календарем пользуетесь? или луну тоже надо презренно отвергнуть в этом случае? а тот удивительный факт, например, что луна и солнце для жителя земли имеют примерно одинаковый диаметр, благодаря чему происходят затмения? или то, что планеты нашей системы движутся в одной плоскости (по эклиптике)? да и вообще сколько подобных удивительных вещей есть. Абхидхарма для вас авторитет? там, например, в частности, говорится о богах, контролирующих климат, длительность жизни существ и т.п. Это к вероятному вопросу о "создателях".
(здесь мы уже несколько выходим, конечно, за область музыки и красоты, но к "голимой самсаре" это напрямую относится, вернее к вещам, на которые смотришь и разбираешь в контексте буддийского учения, мироустройства, а если все свести только к презрению как иллюзии/несуществующему и борьбе с цеплянием, ну...). 




> Для буддиста не важно никакое «духовное развитие и эволюция»,


Для вас может и не важно, а для других это цельная и важная картина. 

По поводу развития отвращения к самсаре - опять же, мне, например, когда с ламой общался лично, и сказал, что уже давно "ушел" из мира, он советовал именно ходить на культурные мероприятия, приводил свой пример (не музыка, но тем не менее). меня, например, уже давно не волнуют многие вещи, но основано это на усталости от самсарных страданий, опыт мощный, но весьма жесткий, интереса ко многим общечеловеческим вещам и занятиям уже нет, так что советы (что лам, что врачей) включают наоборот пробуждение интереса (правда без толку).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> продолжать видимо не стоит, ибо в то то и дело, что:
> 
> 
> Успехов (и флаг в руки) в уничижении "самсары". 
> Почему-то образ человека возникает, смотрящего на все через микроскоп. так не увидишь целого. "лицом к лицу лица не рассмотреть" (с).
> 
> Увидеть то, что в тебе откликнулось, понравилась музыка, эту микрожажду - ну и? это какое-то особое достижение? таких "зацепок" сотни и тысячи, они прекрасно отслеживаются. да, они есть. у всех практически. давайте тогда теперь есть совершенно пресную еду, а то ж ведь, не дай бог, она ж ведь и вкусная еще может быть и попасться.
> 
> Хотя (повторюсь), кому-то наверно нужно воспитывать отвращение к самсаре, и наставления соответствующие давались людям с определенными склонностями, имхо.
> ...


Вы сейчас сам с собой спорите. Я вообще ничего не говорил про воспитание отвращения к самсаре. Я говорил только, что музыка возбуждает эмоции. Только в случае, если вы владеете каким-нибудь методом, который позволяет использовать эти эмоции для достижения состояния будды, можно говорить о том, что слушание музыки будет частью буддийской практики. Но в Тхераваде нет таких методов. В Тхераваде нет лам. В Тхераваде есть единственная истина — Палийский канон, в котором есть запрет на музыку для монахов.

Что касается обнаружения жажды во время прослушивания музыки, то в разных буддийских учениях есть разные методы, что с этой жаждой делать. Далеко не во всех учениях её предлагают заменять на отвращение, что вы мне приписываете, хотя я этого не говорил. Но ни в одном буддийском учении не говорится, что эту жажду нужно приуменьшать или отрицать, и тем более выдавать за духовное развитие.

----------

Мансур (10.06.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> В Тхераваде есть единственная истина — Палийский канон, в котором есть запрет на музыку для монахов.


Правила для монахов определены в Винае. Где в Винае указан запрет на слушание музыки?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Правила для монахов определены в Винае. Где в Винае указан запрет на слушание музыки?


Отказ от слушания музыки, танцев, пения и просмотра увеселительных зрелищ, входит в 10 правил, принимаемых при паббадже.

----------

Мансур (11.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Отказ от слушания музыки, танцев, пения и просмотра увеселительных зрелищ, входит в 10 правил, принимаемых при паббадже.


Пабаджа - это вступление в саманеры, но не все монахи проходят этап послушничества. И в 10 правилах саманеры есть пункт отказа от мирских развлечений, формально не указано, что это отказ от слушания всей музыки. Орган (о котором шла речь выше) - это в первую очередь церковная, т.е. духовная музыка. Запрета на духовную музыку в буддизме точно нет, у меня дома только несколько буддийских дисков лежит, в том числе и те которые писали и создавали сами монахи.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (13.06.2019), Фил (11.06.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Пабаджа - это вступление в саманеры, но не все монахи проходят этап послушничества.


Паббаджу всегда проходят перед упасампадой, даже если сразу дается полное посвящение. Даже в суттах это отражено "получил начальное и полное посвящение".




> И в 10 правилах саманеры есть пункт отказа от мирских развлечений, формально не указано, что это отказ от слушания всей музыки.


Указано.

Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от танцев, пения, музыки, посещения развлекательных мероприятий.
naccagītavāditavisūkadassanā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi

Это правила для ушедших в бездомную жизнь, они и в суттах есть, например в АН 10.99 "Он воздерживается от танцев, пения, музыки и неуместных зрелищ".

У бхиккхуни это прямо в Патимоккхе есть - пачиттия 10, вот разбор правила: 

"Nuns’ Expiation (Pācittiya) 10

… in Rājagaha in the Bamboo Grove at the squirrels’ feeding-place. Now at that time there was a festival on a mountain-top in Rājagaha. The group of six nuns went to see the festival on the mountain-top. People … spread it about saying: “How can nuns come to see dancing and singing and music, like women householders who enjoy pleasures of the senses?” Nuns heard these people who … spread it about. Those who were modest nuns … spread it about, saying: “How can the group of six nuns go to see … music?” …

“It is true, lord.”

The enlightened one, the lord, rebuked them, saying: “How, monks, can the group of six nuns go to see … music? It is not, monks, for pleasing those who are not (yet) pleased … this rule of training:

“Whatever nun should go to see dancing or singing or music, there is an offence of expiation.”

Whatever means: … nun is to be understood in this case.

Dancing means: whatever is dancing.

Singing means: whatever is singing.

Music means: whatever is music.

If she goes to see, there is an offence of wrong-doing. Standing where she sees or hears, there is an offence of expiation. If having left the region of sight, she sees or hears again, there is an offence of expiation. If she goes to see one or the other, there is an offence of wrong-doing. Standing where she sees or hears, there is an offence of expiation. If having left the region of sight, she sees or hears again, there is an offence of expiation.

There is no offence if, standing in a monastery, she sees or hears; if, having come to where nuns are resting or sitting down or lying down, they dance or sing or play music; if, going along a path, she sees or hears; if, having gone as there is something to be done, she sees or hears; if there are accidents; if she is mad, if she is the first wrong-doer".

У бхиккху такого в Патимоккхе нет, но возможно сказано в другом месте Винаи, или просто соблюдается по принципу правила, взятого при Паббадже. Это уже надо спецов по Винае спрашивать.

----------


## Шавырин

> Паббаджу всегда проходят перед упасампадой, даже если сразу дается полное посвящение. Даже в суттах это отражено "получил начальное и полное посвящение".
> 
> 
> 
> Указано.
> 
> Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от танцев, пения, музыки, посещения развлекательных мероприятий.
> naccagītavāditavisūkadassanā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi
> 
> ...


Леонид, тут уж Вы "или крестик снимите, или плавки оденьте" ...

https://vk.com/antaradhana

----------


## Шавырин

Фишка "буддизма" в том и состоит, что ...

"Монахи,я сказал вам ..."

А в итоге, когда нам это надо,- мы "монахи",

В остальное время,- пользователи VK

----------


## Антарадхана

> Леонид, тут уж Вы "или крестик снимите, или плавки оденьте" ...


Да, я слушаю музыку, но я мирянин, а не бхиккху, какие ко мне претензии? Против медитации в филармонии я не выступаю. Мое участие в теме ограничивается разбором канонических правил.

----------

Ануруддха (12.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2019), Шавырин (12.06.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Паббаджу всегда проходят перед упасампадой, даже если сразу дается полное посвящение. Даже в суттах это отражено "получил начальное и полное посвящение".


Действительно, паббаджа проводится перед  упасампадой. Имеет ли это какое-то практическое значение с точки зрения принятия обетов? Во всяком случае никогда не слышал, что полностью посвященный монах кроме правил Винаи должен еще соблюдать правила принимаемые саманерой. Но тут могут рассудить специалисты.




> Указано.
> 
> Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от танцев, пения, музыки, посещения развлекательных мероприятий.
> naccagītavāditavisūkadassanā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi


Почему здесь правило воздержания от музыки интерпретируется как правило воздержания от _слушания_ музыки? Если воздержание от танцев и пения относится к действию самого индивидуума, т.е. к тому, что он сам делает, то логично предположить, что далее ему предлагается воздерживаться от музицирования, т.е. от игры на музыкальных инструментах. В качестве доказательство фотография из священного храма Зуба Будды в Шри-Ланке. На ней музыканты миряне играют в барабаны внутри храма, где, в том числе находятся и монахи и, естественно слышат это музыкальное сопровождение.



Вот еще фотография с буддийского шествия Перахера в Канди. На первом плане играют барабанщики, а на заднем фоне можно увидеть сидящего монаха.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.06.2019)

----------


## Йен

Тут можно руководствоваться тем, что если опора в саматхе развивает наслаждение ч/у, жажду, вовлечение, то последующая джхана будет той, что Будда не восхвалял. Собственно саматха бхавана должна развиваться в направлении устранения пяти помех и опору лучше выбирать нейтральную или в соответствие с темпераментом, как в ВМ описано, тогда и джхана будет та, что Будда восхвалял и сделал своей привычкой.

----------

Ануруддха (12.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Бах пустит трамвай из болота в рай"? : )

Важный, как мне кажется, момент -- то, что сосредоточение при саматхи основывается на внутренних процессах (или одном процессе), а не на неких процессах внешних.
При этом состояние радости (восторга) и счастья, обретаемое в результате достигнутого саматхи, должно возникнуть естественно, а не в силу стимуляции ума неким внешним явлением или явлениями, т.е. оно должно быть, насколько понимаю, обусловлено успокоением ума и отстранением от внешнего мира, а не наоборот.

Конец мысли. : )

----------

Балдинг (14.06.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Вы сейчас сам с собой спорите. Я вообще ничего не говорил про воспитание отвращения к самсаре. Я говорил только, что музыка возбуждает эмоции. Только в случае, если вы владеете каким-нибудь методом, который позволяет использовать эти эмоции для достижения состояния будды, можно говорить о том, что слушание музыки будет частью буддийской практики. Но в Тхераваде нет таких методов. В Тхераваде нет лам. В Тхераваде есть единственная истина — Палийский канон, в котором есть запрет на музыку для монахов.
> 
> Что касается обнаружения жажды во время прослушивания музыки, то в разных буддийских учениях есть разные методы, что с этой жаждой делать. Далеко не во всех учениях её предлагают заменять на отвращение, что вы мне приписываете, хотя я этого не говорил. Но ни в одном буддийском учении не говорится, что эту жажду нужно приуменьшать или отрицать, и тем более выдавать за духовное развитие.


Отнюдь. Вы не видите сути посыла. Из перечня сообщений человека читается, что музыку слушать не надо, не благое это, на море смотреть не надо, любоваться природой вредно, все зависимость, возбуждение и привязанность. Культура, творчество - вообще чуть-ли не клеши, красота - так и подавно. (этакий "буддийский атеизм" в смеси со скептицизмом). Возникает вопрос адекватности/уместности этого подхода/мировоззрения (для "обычного" человека). Ибо правильность этой позиции настойчиво, авторитетно отстаивается и оспаривается. Что, мягко говоря, "режет слух". На что и было адекватно отвечено другими участниками.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Отнюдь. Вы не видите сути посыла. Из перечня сообщений человека читается, что музыку слушать не надо, не благое это, на море смотреть не надо, любоваться природой вредно, все зависимость, возбуждение и привязанность. Культура, творчество - вообще чуть-ли не клеши, красота - так и подавно. (этакий "буддийский атеизм" в смеси со скептицизмом). Возникает вопрос адекватности/уместности этого подхода/мировоззрения (для "обычного" человека). Ибо правильность этой позиции настойчиво, авторитетно отстаивается и оспаривается. Что, мягко говоря, "режет слух". На что и было адекватно отвечено другими участниками.


Это не из моих сообщений читается, это вы так читаете. Вы не видите разницы между «не имеющее отношения к достижению плода буддийской практики» и «плохое, негодное, от которого буддисту нужно немедленно отказаться».

Я (уже давно, во всяком случае) не говорю, что человеческое рождение драгоценно как крышка унитаза, надетая на шею черепахи, и что в любую секунду, которую буддист не занимается практикой, он стремительно падает в ваджрный ад. Человеку для поддержания его обычного благополучия естественно может быть необходимо слушать музыку, смотреть на море, заниматься сексом и многое другое. Я с этим полностью согласен и всячески пропагандирую!

Но очень важно, как мне кажется, понимать, что все эти мирские дела, которые обеспечивают благополучие, не имеют никакого отношения к буддийской практике. Одно дело — заниматься чем-то приятным (что совершенно нормально и правильно), и другое дело — выдавать это за буддийскую практику. Вот и всё, что я хочу сказать.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Но очень важно, как мне кажется, понимать, что все эти мирские дела, которые обеспечивают благополучие, не имеют никакого отношения к буддийской практике. Одно дело — заниматься чем-то приятным (что совершенно нормально и правильно), и другое дело — выдавать это за буддийскую практику. Вот и всё, что я хочу сказать.


Хорошо, и правильно сказано.

Пара уточняющих моментов. 

"Медитацию в филармонии" я не называю буддийским методом и никого не призываю именно так медитировать. Исходя из лично своего медитативного опыта могу лишь сказать о некой сравнимости результатов буддийской медитативной практики и медитации при определенной музыке. 

Буддизм, как утверждают некоторые последователи, может трансформировать сексуальное желание в Пробуждение ума и даже называют такой подход высшим методом. Всем скорейшего Освобождения и Пробуждения.

----------

Ersh (20.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2019), Шварц (15.06.2019)

----------


## Ersh

Не вижу ничего небуддийского, если во время прослушивания музыки анализировать и эмоции, которые она вызывает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.06.2019), Дондог (23.07.2019), Шварц (23.06.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> По поводу развития отвращения к самсаре - опять же, мне, например, когда с ламой общался лично, и сказал, что уже давно "ушел" из мира, он советовал именно ходить на культурные мероприятия, приводил свой пример (не музыка, но тем не менее). меня, например, уже давно не волнуют многие вещи, но основано это на усталости от самсарных страданий, опыт мощный, но весьма жесткий, интереса ко многим общечеловеческим вещам и занятиям уже нет, так что советы (что лам, что врачей) включают наоборот пробуждение интереса (правда без толку).


Правильно конечно ваш лама сказал. Дело в том, что мастер так же занимается всеми делами самсары, но без привязки и не ради самой реализации в каком-то мирском направлении. А правильная практика всегда должна оборачиваться увеличением КПД в мирских делах. Это простой довольно индикатор, ели практика идет, а кач-во жизни не увеличивается, то практика не правильная какая-то. Скажем, если человек родился талантливым как Майкл Джексон, лучше бы он танцевал и записывал альбомы, чем сидел бы тридцать лет в монастыре. Это просто необходимая реализация качеств исходя из той колоды карт, которая тебе выпала, когда ты родился на свет. Я вот думаю поскольку меня в 14 лет выперли из художественного лицея, и я с тех пор почти ничего не писал, интерес пропал, занимался другим, надо бы все же себя попробовать в этом деле еще раз. 

Насчет темы музыки и медитации, то меня во время медитации музыка отвлекает, даже типа спейс амбиента, я ухожу в себя и музыку либо не слышу, либо она лишь достает, не потому что чувства провоцируются, а потому что просто выбивает из концентрации. Будда где-то приводил в кач-ве примера что когда слишком мало медитации - это плохо, но и когда её слишком много - это тоже плохо. Поэтому в любое другое время это прекрасно.

Кстати... спейс амбиент, классика - это все конечно круто. А если я просто прусь от вокала разных баб в во всяких еуроденсах, диско и синтпоп, в самых таких нарочито попсовых бандах, я что сильно грешу?!

----------


## Денис Ч

> "Бах пустит трамвай из болота в рай"? : )


В песне не Бах, а Джа, т.е. Иегова, Бог авраамической традиции.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В песне не Бах, а Джа, т.е. Иегова, Бог авраамической традиции.


Так то -- в песне, какую сочинила Оля Арефьева, а в теме -- Бах, который для кого-то -- как Бог! : )
Спорим? : ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Бах, который для кого-то -- как Бог! : )


 :Smilie: 

... на сыны человеческия ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... на сыны человеческия ...


ДА или НЕТ и на кого -- вопрос выбора.
А вот, к слову о Бахе и Боге, душеразвивающая : ) -- Александр Галич "По образу и подобию".

----------

Ersh (23.06.2019), Денис Ч (22.06.2019), Фил (23.06.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> А если я просто прусь от вокала разных баб в во всяких еуроденсах, диско и синтпоп, в самых таких нарочито попсовых бандах, я что сильно грешу?!


Причем здесь "грешу".. Просто иногда это полезно, выпустить пар, чем-то заняться в удовольствие. Не стоит брать на себя монашеские правила, если не монах. Да и вообще, когда терпят и ограничивают себя, типа "музыка, эмоции - не благое это" (особо при сопутствующих индивидуальных обстоятельствах, которые не учитываются) - делают только хуже, имхо. (вроде того, как больной язвой начет голодать).

----------


## Игорь Ю

Я пошутил, если что. Думал. как бы понятно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По-пробуйте по-медитировать на это ...






Вот хорошая музыка для медитации.

----------

